

Show HN: Sashboard, white label, self branded clone of buffer/hootsuite - thomseddon
http://sashboard.com

======
nmcfarl
I like the design, and the cleaner look than Hootsuite, who’s usability sucks
(for me at least) .

But the Branding aspect means that onboarding process is a bit cumbersome. As
it means creating new apps for both Facebook, and Twitter, it does make
getting up and running take a while. I wonder if having a quicker way to get
up and running - or at least take a look around - might be good for signups.

~~~
thomseddon
Thanks

You're right, this is the real drag but is the only way to achieve this as
neither facebook nor twitter offer a way to generate apps programmatically
(understandably).

The process (or guide) we have at our end could definitely be improved, we
have plans for a more interactive affair.

I do like the idea of a demo, perhaps a quick video?

~~~
nmcfarl
Either would work for me.

More hand-holding in the app creation process would definitely be good!

------
eytanlevit
Hey Guys,

Congrats for launching.

Feedback: I personally don't find the "via x" text something that affects the
brand of the company, I guess big companies might, but if that is the case -
what is the point of launching a SaaS product?

Nice design.

~~~
thomseddon
Thanks for the feedback eytan :)

I can see where you're coming from, but certainly to some brands, brand
consistency is paramount and I suppose I would suggest that this attitude
would be found in companies who have, or are seeking, a big _impact_ or large
_following_ , and todays web based business models has brought both to smaller
and smaller companies, with fewer resources (lean!).

We hope this is useful to any business using social media but know it will be
particularly poignant for those who are seriously brand orientated.

------
thomseddon
Just to note; this is currently powering posts seen by over a million facebook
users and a quarter of a million twitter users everyday with great success.
Please feel free to email me if you have any questions,
thom[[at]]seddonmedia.co.uk

